# Hello Ti-Lights collectors



## octaf

If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.

What would that one of your Ti's be ?


----------



## Kiessling

McGizmo LunaSol20-PD


----------



## FrogmanM

McGizmo LunaSol27-PD


----------



## billybright

I dont have a LunaSol 20 or SunDrop to compere with yet :mecry:
So at the moment my McLuxIII Ti XR19-PD [mizer] is my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyDeep

LunaSol 20:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

SPY007

Before I acquired this, it would have been the Ti-PD-S


----------



## octaf

Hmm...
lunasol 20, so far...


----------



## chipwillis

I would have to flip a coin to decied either my SPY 007 or Lunasol 27.


----------



## FrogmanM

I thought you were gonna say "flip a coin between my #222 and #223" :nana:

Mayo


----------



## souptree

If I could only keep 1 Ti light I would cry but I would keep my S27-PD, which is my favorite light out on the trail and brings a big smile to my face every time I break it out. Not the most ideal light in the city, but take it out in the big dark and it really comes into it's own.

I do EDC a LunaSol-27 though.


----------



## toby_pra

I do also like the LS20 most...


----------



## octaf

Hello, Toby.
Nice to see you here.
I know you already told me that you'll never let go of your lunasol20.


----------



## Cuso

LS27 , but if I ever have the chance to own a Spy007 it would be that..


----------



## octaf

Cuso said:


> LS27 , but if I ever have the chance to own a Spy007 it would be that..


 

What's so special about spy007 ?


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> What's so special about spy007 ?



If you look at the sub-forum called "Cool Fall" under Custom B/S/T,
you'll find out.

Basically, apart from being a very useful functional, adjustable multi-level
pocketable 2-cell Ti flashlight, its also a work of art with a design that
is unique.


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> apart from being a very useful functional, adjustable multi-level
> pocketable 2-cell Ti flashlight, its also a work of art with a design that
> is unique.


 

Is it something like surefire titan - mechanism ?

Someone can think it as a lighter for a cigarrette, instead of flashlight !!!

Maybe that's why it's called "the spy007".


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> Is it something like surefire titan - mechanism ?
> 
> Someone can think it as a lighter for a cigarrette, instead of flashlight !!!
> 
> Maybe that's why it's called "the spy007".



No its very different from the surefire titan mechanism. The STFu used in the SPY007 is a very sophisticated piece of programming.

If you read through  this thread , it will be clear to you.

Its always a good idea to familiarise yourself with the sticky threads in
the subforums whose products you are interested in.

You may be able to answer your questions for yourself then


----------



## CplTriangle

Elitist _and_ catty? Nice attitude :thumbsdow


----------



## Chronos

CplTriangle said:


> Elitist _and_ catty? Nice attitude :thumbsdow



I certainly didn't read the post that way. easilyled is one of the great ones around here. FWIW I've been on other boards where posting a question prior to searching would turn into a flame war. I thought this was handled tactfully.

Back OT: The Ti light I'm picking up on Monday. It is a secret. :naughty:


----------



## ibcj

Spy007


----------



## paulr

Sundrop, once I get one, probably


----------



## gswitter

octaf said:


> If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?


I'm really enjoying and making good use of the SunDrop and the A19/GDuP/McC Pak combo, but I'd have to go with the PD-S - still one of the best all-around lights I've owned.


----------



## Edwood

My SPY 007 is my one and only Ti light right now.


----------



## octaf

Chronos said:


> I certainly didn't read the post that way. easilyled is one of the great ones around here. FWIW I've been on other boards where posting a question prior to searching would turn into a flame war. I thought this was handled tactfully.
> 
> Back OT: The Ti light I'm picking up on Monday. It is a secret. :naughty:


 

I agree.
I'm kind of a new guy in this forum, and easilyled as well as other senior members tried to give me useful informations to help me out.

Thanks to you all !


----------



## jag808808

Hands down: LunaSol 27. Gets EDC'd five days of the week. Primarily used for work. 

octaf, if you are liquidating your Ti collection, keep me in mind! :twothumbs:wave::naughty:

Aloha,

jag


----------



## DM51

CplTriangle, I doubt your post was appreciated by anyone who read it. It was unpleasant and rude. Please read this thread and take this as a warning to show more respect to other members.


----------



## octaf

jag808808 said:


> Hands down: LunaSol 27. Gets EDC'd five days of the week. Primarily used for work.
> 
> octaf, if you are liquidating your Ti collection, keep me in mind! :twothumbs:wave::naughty:
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> jag


 

I will !


----------



## :)>

Mine is a toss up between my Ti PD-S and my Ti Aeon. I love them equally, but I carry the Aeon more because of its small size.


----------



## bf1

Mine would be a toss up between my TB lights or my 007.


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> Mine would be a toss up between my TB lights or my 007.


 

What is TB lights?
I did some search in this forum and google, not successful. :shakehead

Could you give me a link?


----------



## paulr

TB = Tranquility Base, one of the many fantastic custom builders who hang out here on CPF.


----------



## jch79

octaf said:


> What is TB lights?









My TB family has grown a bit since this pic... time for a new photo? :duh2:

As for picking only one Ti light... :shrug: how about the one that's in my pocket at the time. 

It's like having kids - they're _all_ your favorite. :nana:

And Octaf, :welcome:

 john


----------



## octaf

Thanks paulr, and jch79 !


----------



## octaf

jch79 said:


> As for picking only one Ti light... :shrug: how about the one that's in my pocket at the time.
> 
> It's like having kids - they're _all_ your favorite. :nana:
> 
> And Octaf, :welcome:
> 
> john


 


Does this mean you may sell some of your TB lights to me?

I'm open. PM or [email protected]


----------



## toby_pra

octaf said:


> Does this mean you may sell some of your TB lights to me?
> 
> I'm open. PM or [email protected]


 
Ohh i dont think he will...tb lights are very rare...


----------



## bf1

Sorry Toby,
It would be like selling one of the great masters of flashlight Art.


----------



## jch79

octaf said:


> Does this mean you may sell some of your TB lights to me?



No, it means that I'm stuck with 'em! :nana:

 john


----------



## easilyled

Sell TB lights, Octav?

That's heresy to a Ti flashlight collector 

I'd sooner sell my house and my car than my TB lights if I needed
the money. :lolsign:

They do occasionally appear on Custom B/S/T but they don't
stay there very long.


----------



## donn_

Here are my latest TB Ti lights:






The little one arrived today. It's a Delghi 20mm head on a TB 1x123 tube with a beautiful tailcap, in a design I haven't seen before. 






The whole thing is beadblasted in satin frost gunmetal.


----------



## Hodsta

Hands down, for me, it remains the TiPD-S and suspect little explanation is needed.

I feel the need to put in a good word for the SF Titan also, if you get a good one (or two:wave then it is a very versatile, pocketable and cool looking little light!

TB's are ok also:nana:!


----------



## octaf

Hmm...
These TB lights are beautiful !
I like the beadblasted color as well as the natural Ti color !
Thanks for sharing the Pic's, folks !!!


----------



## octaf

Hodsta said:


> it is a very versatile, pocketable and cool looking little light!


 


I agree it's useful and functional, but I'm not really into sure titan. I don't know why.


----------



## toby_pra

bf1 said:


> Sorry Toby,
> It would be like selling one of the great masters of flashlight Art.


 
nono i dont want to have a tb...:ironic:


----------



## octaf

These days, this LS27 goes where I go.
inside the pouch, in my pocket, around my neck with paracord...
At first, I thought it was a bit heavy and big.
But as I carry it, it really feels good in my hand.
And I love the near field lumination of LS27, of course, it has a high thrower, but in most cases in everyday life, that's what I need most.


----------



## octaf

Does anybody know how many of Ra Ti Twisty were made ?
Just a question !


----------



## billybright

Only five..:mecry:


----------



## octaf

billybright said:


> Only five..:mecry:


 
Thanks billybright !
Then, do you now what their SN# are?
#1001 ~ #1005 ?


----------



## bmstrong

jch79 said:


> My TB family has grown a bit since this pic... time for a new photo? :duh2:
> 
> As for picking only one Ti light... :shrug: how about the one that's in my pocket at the time.
> 
> It's like having kids - they're _all_ your favorite. :nana:
> 
> And Octaf, :welcome:
> 
> john



I'd almost kill for that Ti AA light. Man is that nice!


----------



## octaf

which one is AA?
Let me guess.
The one with A1 head? :candle:


----------



## :)>

octaf said:


> Thanks billybright !
> Then, do you now what their SN# are?
> #1001 ~ #1005 ?


 
I am pretty sure that they are numbered 1001 to 1005... mine is 1001. I think that you can check Enzo's registry for the other numbers.


----------



## beach honda

Y'all are dorks....

mine would be the Ti PD-S

i'm a dork too


----------



## jag808808

Did someone mention they would kill for a TB AA light? Man, what in the world would you do for a TB 2AA McG LunaSol 27?!?! :nana:


----------



## climberkid

oh jeebus!


----------



## octaf

jag808808 said:


> Did someone mention they would kill for a TB AA light? Man, what in the world would you do for a TB 2AA McG LunaSol 27?!?! :nana:


 

jag808808 !
This is a beauty !!!!!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## jag808808

Thank you guys! That baby is in my holster five days of the week. Now if I can get my hands on a Ti PD-S head...



climberkid said:


> oh jeebus!


 


octaf said:


> jag808808 !
> This is a beauty !!!!!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## A Lau

My Ti flashlight


----------



## octaf

A Lau said:


> My Ti flashlight


 

Who made this?
It looks a little bit like 'Fenix'.
Any name or brand for this one?


----------



## A Lau

This is Lumapower LM31 prototype


----------



## octaf

A Lau said:


> This is Lumapower LM31 prototype


 
I see. Thank you, A Lau.


----------



## kaichu dento

A Lau said:


> This is Lumapower LM31 prototype


Could you tell us a little more about it? Price, specs, UI?


----------



## A Lau

Here is the leaflet. Lumapower does not sell Ti version. There're only a few pieces made


----------



## octaf

That's helpful ! A Lau.


----------



## octaf

Waiting for this prototype to be produced in Ti production. :wave:


----------



## bf1

38mm Ti/TB Customs


----------



## chipwillis

I would love to have the TB in the middle. Sweet set


----------



## brighterisbetter

bf1 said:


> 38mm Ti/TB Customs


Yes, all are spectacular, but one in middle is my fav. Any chance it's heading to B/S/T any time soon?:nana:


----------



## toby_pra

Is that a SSC P7 Mod???? :devil:


----------



## bf1

toby_pra said:


> Is that a SSC P7 Mod???? :devil:



Hi Toby,
Yes the center 38mm is a P7 built by TB/Mac.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> 38mm Ti/TB Customs


 

Wow :naughty:
So, which LED, and LE suit for the one in the right and left ???


----------



## bf1

Light on the left is a Tri Cree 
Light on the right is a K2


----------



## octaf

Hello, Barry.
You must be happy just looking at them !


----------



## bf1

octaf said:


> Hello, Barry.
> You must be happy just looking at them !



Hi Toby,
Just like appreciating fine works of art.


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> Hi Toby,
> Just like appreciating fine works of art.


 
Oopse ! I'm not toby, even though I like toby. :wave:


----------



## bf1

octaf said:


> Oopse ! I'm not toby, even though I like toby. :wave:



Octaf,

Sorry for the brain freeze.


----------



## toby_pra

octaf said:


> Oopse ! I'm not toby, even though I like toby. :wave:


 
Thanks guys...


----------



## octaf

Hello, folks.
Recently, I gave a little bit of touch to my Ti A19 from erin.
The knurling looks good, but does not feel right in my hand. - my subjective view even though it's functional and for good grips.

First it looked like this;











Now it's like this;
 




 










Now it's silky as McGizmo LS27, and that's what I want ! :thumbsup:
I think it looks better now, even though the knurling gives it an accent. ------ Some of you may not agree. 

I wish I had lathe and skills myself !:mecry:

With the Bitz converter based LE w/R2 by wonderful modder CPFer ROK, It's pretty unique piece I guess. :wave:


----------



## octaf

Hello Ti Folks !
Here's some pic's of Bitz Pocket Titanium Proto.
These are 6Al-4V Titanium as opposed to the Grade2 Titanium of the production model which are currently on sale at BST.

Gold color is TiN coated, one of one made by HgRyu.
Grey color is Bead Blasted, one of seven made by HgRyu.


----------



## bf1

Hi Octaf,
Some sweet lights! Great photos a well!
Hope all is well?
Kindest regards,
Barry


----------



## kaichu dento

octaf said:


> Hello Ti Folks !
> Here's some pic's of Bitz Pocket Titanium Proto.
> These are 6Al-4V Titanium as opposed to the Grade2 Titanium of the production model which are currently on sale at BST.
> 
> Gold color is TiN coated, one of one made by HgRyu.
> Grey colore is Bead Blasted, one of nine made by HgRyu.


This picture really makes me want one of these! Someday I may get a serious titanium light, and these have really been on my mind lately! Thanks for the temptations! :devil:


----------



## octaf

Thanks Barry and Kaichu Dento for your kind words.
Hope everything is well with you, too.
Cheers.


----------



## octaf

Hello, Ti Folks !
Some Upgrades and updates on Bitz Ti Proto.
Double trits for each Bitz & Glow Powder Filled at tail-end.


----------



## octaf

Happy Chirstmas, Folks !

I joined CPF sometime this year.
I had my interests in Titanium, and quite recently on Ti lights.
I came up with my Ti-lites collection in rather a short period of time.

For that, I'd like to thank CPF and all the members.

I'd like to thank all the people who create and design wonderful Ti lights - Don, TB, Delghi, Orb, HgRyu, Mobile1, Endeavour, Peu, Erin, JetBeam, - of course, there are more but I haven't got a chance to get my hands on them, yet.

I'd like to thank ROK who built wonderful LE's for me.

I'd like to thank people who led me directly into BST section, including jag808808.

I'd like to thank all those who sold or trade their precious Ti-lights to me, and gave me this opportunity to enjoy and appreciate them.

I'd like to thank all those who answered kindly when I posted or PMed silly dumb stupid questions.

Happy season for all of you! and Thanks again!  :wave:


----------



## chipwillis

NIce collection Octaf:twothumbs. Looks like you need a *SPY007* in there:naughty:.


----------



## kaichu dento

chipwillis said:


> NIce collection Octaf:twothumbs. Looks like you need a *SPY007* in there:naughty:.


That's what I was thinking. Where's the Spy007 and where's the Titan!?! :kiss:


----------



## octaf

You've got it right, Chipwillis & Kaichu dento !

I almost almost almost got 007 from the last wave.

As a matter of fact, Dave was so nice and generous to hold one for me for two weeks, but unfortunately I could not come up with the payment due to the economy & crazy exchange rate. :sick2:

Hopefully, next time. 

As long as the surefire Titan is concerned, I found no charms or attraction to it, yet. Is it just me? :shrug:


----------



## bf1

Very nice indeed!


----------



## kaichu dento

octaf said:


> You've got it right, Chipwillis & Kaichu dento !
> 
> I almost almost almost got 007 from the last wave.
> 
> As a matter of fact, Dave was so nice and generous to hold one for me for two weeks, but unfortunately I could not come up with the payment due to the economy & crazy exchange rate. :sick2:
> 
> Hopefully, next time.
> 
> As long as the surefire Titan is concerned, I found no charms or attraction to it, yet. Is it just me? :shrug:


Seeing the lights you've already got I'm sure it's just a matter of time before you add one to your lineup! 

As for the Titan, I should know sometime next week! :twothumbs

I don't have very many titanium lights compared to any of the rest of you but now have 2 - LoTi's, 2 - Olight Infinitum's, and my Titan which should be here soon. Really want to add a Draco/Drake and Aeon/Ion.


----------



## octaf

kaichu dento said:


> Seeing the lights you've already got I'm sure it's just a matter of time before you add one to your lineup!
> 
> As for the Titan, I should know sometime next week! :twothumbs
> 
> I don't have very many titanium lights compared to any of the rest of you but now have 2 - LoTi's, 2 - Olight Infinitum's, and my Titan which should be here soon. Really want to add a Draco/Drake and Aeon/Ion.


 
Well, definitely let me know what you think about Titan when you get it and play for a while.

I haven't touched the Drake/Drako yet, but did Ti-CR2Ion, which is really a lovely light. You mentioned a present for your girlfriend, and I'm sure this Ion looks wonderful when around neck ! It's like a jewelry.


----------



## easilyled

octaf, you have a very impressive and copious Ti collection there. :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the pictures and all the best for further Ti hunting in 2009.


----------



## toby_pra

easilyled said:


> octaf, you have a very impressive and copious Ti collection there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures and all the best for further Ti hunting in 2009.


 
+1


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> octaf, you have a very impressive and copious Ti collection there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures and all the best for further Ti hunting in 2009.


 

Thanks, easilyled !
You gave me wonderful advise in several occasions when I asked you.
I don't forget that !!! :thumbsup:

And also, thanks toby for your support. 


My 2009 hunting will definately slow down, but I'll never stop.

Cheers


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> ....
> My 2009 hunting will definately slow down, but I'll never stop.
> ...



Credit Crunch?


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> Credit Crunch?


 

Bad economy + poor exchange rate :naughty:


----------



## hamheart

for me it would be a toss up between my cree xre spy and my Double Grooved light. man i think i would have to flip a coin.


----------



## Morelite

SPY007


----------



## Splunk_Au

Are all the Ti lights in these collection made from the same type of Ti?


----------



## octaf

hamheart said:


> for me it would be a toss up between my cree xre spy and my Double Grooved light. man i think i would have to flip a coin.


 
Wow, Is there any connection btw DG light & Blocky Boy ? :thinking:


----------



## Morelite

Splunk_Au said:


> Are all the Ti lights in these collection made from the same type of Ti?


 
I would say most are grade 5 (6Al4V) and a few are grade 2 (CP-commercially pure).
McGizmo's lights and Data's SPY007 are grade 5 along with anything made by TB.


----------



## hamheart

octaf said:


> Wow, Is there any connection btw DG light & Blocky Boy ? :thinking:



yes, they are both made by photonfantic, but the D.G. light was a custom build for me.


----------



## octaf

hamheart said:


> yes, they are both made by photonfantic, but the D.G. light was a custom build for me.


 
Hi, hamheart.

Your DG light is beautiful ! :twothumbs

I wish I had one myself.


----------



## Long RunTime

octaf said:


> If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?



That would be LunaSol 20.

Very nice collection you have there octaf :bow::bow::bow: . Thank you for helping me fixing the sticky switch of my Jet Beam Ti M.:thanks:


----------



## octaf

Long RunTime said:


> That would be LunaSol 20.
> 
> Very nice collection you have there octaf :bow::bow::bow: . Thank you for helping me fixing the sticky switch of my Jet Beam Ti M.:thanks:


 
I hope you have smooth tailcap switch action by now ! :wave:


----------



## octaf

octaf said:


> If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?


 

I've been thinking about this question for several months, and I cannot come up with my answer, yet.
But I think it will be one of the 1 x 123 battery using lights.
LS27, LS20, Aleph2, 19, and 1 are among them.  :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento

octaf said:


> _If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?_


Draco, even over my Titan. I liked the Titan better at first, especially comparign UI's, but the Draco is my favorite!


----------



## octaf

kaichu dento said:


> Draco, even over my Titan. I liked the Titan better at first, especially comparign UI's, but the Draco is my favorite!


 
Hello, Kaichu dento

So what battery are you using when you edc your Draco?


----------



## kaichu dento

octaf said:


> Hello, Kaichu dento
> 
> So what battery are you using when you edc your Draco?


Just the blue 10280 that came with it. I don't know if there are any other options available, but I usually seem to get a few weeks between charges. 
If anyone knows of any other options, other than the ability to add an extender tube, I hope they'll pop in and let us know about it.

The Draco is the one light that is truly with me all the time, as I never take it off, even for the hot springs or the shower!


----------



## scout24

Boy do I feel undergunned and humble looking at such beautiful collections, but I now have a Lunasol 20 (my keeper) as well as a Sapphire, a AAA killer and a La Petite killer. More to come I am sure! you guys are a bad influence, but in a good way. To think that even a year ago, I knew nothing of the wonders of the works of functional art that exist here... Thank you!


----------



## octaf

scout24 said:


> Boy do I feel undergunned and humble looking at such beautiful collections, but I now have a Lunasol 20 (my keeper) as well as a Sapphire, a AAA killer and a La Petite killer. More to come I am sure! you guys are a bad influence, but in a good way. To think that even a year ago, I knew nothing of the wonders of the works of functional art that exist here... Thank you!


 
Thank you, scout24. :wave:
LS20 is one of the best, I'm sure !


----------



## octaf

Hello folks,

Isn't this little J2 light cute?
I love this little J2 as much as I love CR2 Ion Ti and Orb Raw Ti.


----------



## socom1970

octaf said:


> If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?



I would have to echo many here. Definitely my Lunasol 27. It is the most beautiful and coveted light that I own. I fell in love with it when Don did his pass-around of the LS27 some time ago.

I still get a little shiver when I look at it or use it.


----------



## soeren

I swear, I saw a picture of all 4sevens Quarks (titanium) in this tread...now it is gone.

Greetings
Soeren


----------



## octaf

socom1970 said:


> I would have to echo many here. Definitely my Lunasol 27. It is the most beautiful and coveted light that I own. I fell in love with it when Don did his pass-around of the LS27 some time ago.
> 
> I still get a little shiver when I look at it or use it.


 
LS27 is one of the best, too.
I agree. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf

soeren said:


> I swear, I saw a picture of all 4sevens Quarks (titanium) in this tread...now it is gone.
> 
> Greetings
> Soeren


 

Hello, Soeren.


Well, I don't remember seeing it in this thread.
But I would definitely like to see them here, for sure.


----------



## nfetterly

I'm fortunate to have a few Al McGizmos - Slate McLuxIII PD-S (a user) & a 27LT-S (with 3 trits in the body). So that makes what I would keep in Ti maybe a little easier - probably the LS20, but I am yet to have my LS20 & LS27 at home at the same time.


----------



## bf1

Two New "Fatty" Mirage Man Additions






CR 123 with 3 Level Driver with R2 Cree






18650 Body with 3 Level GDUP Driver with R2 Cree


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> Two New "Fatty" Mirage Man Additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR 123 with 3 Level Driver with R2 Cree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18650 Body with 3 Level GDUP Driver with R2 Cree


 

:sick2:

Those two MM are :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs.

These must be special & secret productions just for Barry, cause I don't remember seeing them in public.

Ti lights I'm missing in my collections are Mirage Man's. :mecry:

I'll keep my eye open for them.


Thanks Barry for sharing your precious Ti's with us.


----------



## easilyled

Those 2 MM lights are real beauties bf1.
Your photographic skills also do justice to them which is by no means easy.:thumbsup:


----------



## bf1

Thanks guys! Brian's work is simply perfection.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

JEEEZ!...There are some amazing lights here!!oo::huh:

I can finally add to this thread.... a production Surefire TITAN.

My first and only Ti light...ATM..

If I am lucky enough, a Tri-V will be my second Ti light...


----------



## octaf

Hello, DaFABRICATA.

May I ask what tri-v Ti light is ? :wave:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

octaf said:


> Hello, DaFABRICATA.
> 
> May I ask what tri-v Ti light is ? :wave:


 


I'm sure you've seen it.

It has not been released yet.

Heres a link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229820


----------



## octaf

Thank you for the link, DaFABRICATA.

Yes, I've seen it, but just couldn't recall the name of it. 
Another spy on the corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> Two New "Fatty" Mirage Man Additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR 123 with 3 Level Driver with R2 Cree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18650 Body with 3 Level GDUP Driver with R2 Cree


 

Are these lights Aleph19 compatible ?


----------



## Mirage_Man

Yes they are .



octaf said:


> Are these lights Aleph19 compatible ?


----------



## berry580

My very small Ti collection
Exclude the LD01 SS, watch and keys.


----------



## octaf

berry580 said:


> My very small Ti collection
> Exclude the LD01 SS, watch and keys.


 
very nice, berry580. :wave:

What Ti watch is that ?


----------



## berry580

octaf, the watch isn't titanium either, sorry if I deceived anyone, only the Jet-III PRO, M20 and AAA Killer are titanium in that photo, and in the photo above, obviously the LD01 SS isn't Ti, i only added it in because its also _shiny_ hahaha


----------



## octaf

Yeah, berry580.
Your Ti collection is growing, and Quark family looks cool !


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## octaf

Hi, Toby :wave:

What's this monster Ti light ?


----------



## toby_pra

Thats one of TB's first creations...:wave:

Now gets a little "makeover" :tinfoil:


----------



## bf1

*"Mac"licious*


----------



## run4jc

Haiku....


----------



## toby_pra

I am not the person who like more than 1 light of each kind, but Mac's EDC
is very awesome IMO....

So i will collect them, but still only own 2 of them!


----------



## octaf

toby_pra said:


>


 
Is this early TB light Aleph compatible ?


----------



## toby_pra

octaf said:


> Is this early TB light Aleph compatible ?



Sure it is...

And now it will get a nice Cree MC-E LE!


----------



## octaf

toby_pra said:


> Sure it is...
> 
> And now it will get a nice Cree MC-E LE!


 

Then, is it 1x123 body ?

And what's the size of the head? :candle:


Pic's posted by "bf1" seems that it has a bigger head than yours, toby. Is it right ?


----------



## bf1

*TranquilityBase Ti at its best!*


----------



## bf1

Hi Octaf,
The head and bezel were recently modified by Scott to conform seamlessly with the 17670 body. Very much different from the original.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## chipwillis

bf1 said:


> *TranquilityBase Ti at its best!*


 



*I so need one of these.*


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> *"Mac"licious*



I thought the one in the middle was one of the early TB's, like toby's pic's.

Now I see, these are Mac's.

Thanks bf1.


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> *TranquilityBase Ti at its best!*




Which McR fits in this beauty, originally ?


----------



## toby_pra

octaf said:


> Then, is it 1x123 body ?
> 
> And what's the size of the head? :candle:
> 
> 
> Pic's posted by "bf1" seems that it has a bigger head than yours, toby. Is it right ?


 
1*123 body with a 27mm head and clicky tailcap!


----------



## chipwillis




----------



## octaf

toby_pra said:


> 1*123 body with a 27mm head and clicky tailcap!



Thanks toby.

27mm Long or short ?


----------



## octaf

chipwillis said:


>



Seoul, or SST led ?


----------



## chipwillis

SST-50:devil:


----------



## Incidentalist

Here's my small Ti lights in their Pelican 1020.






I'll get my AAA and larger lights up as soon as a few that are in the mail arrive.


----------



## toby_pra

Very neat little collection...:wave:


----------



## desertrat21

My first two Ti lights...

Quark Tactical 123*2
Quark Tactical 123 (clipless)


----------



## reptiles

*Re: Ti-Lights collectors --> ElektroLumens EDC titanium!*

Here's a photo of two rare titanium heavy duty lights (2 of 3 and #3 of 3) from this thread: 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198446

I really like the thick walls. These lights are huge and possibly the strongest flashlights I ever will see. These are Wayne's "EDC" lights -- but sadly he has no plans to make more in Ti (but he still produces them in aluminum.)


----------



## bf1

*"TB Ti 38mm" - One of a kind! *


----------



## toby_pra

OMG you have one of the nicest TB's i have ever seen...:wave:


----------



## easilyled

bf1 said:


> *"TB Ti 38mm" - One of a kind! *



My light that is on top in the picture below is very similar but not identical 
These might both be one of a kind.


----------



## octaf

*Re: Ti-Lights collectors --> ElektroLumens EDC titanium!*



reptiles said:


> Here's a photo of two rare titanium heavy duty lights (2 of 3 and #3 of 3) from this thread:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198446
> 
> I really like the thick walls. These lights are huge and possibly the strongest flashlights I ever will see. These are Wayne's "EDC" lights -- but sadly he has no plans to make more in Ti (but he still produces them in aluminum.)


 
Yeah, I like the thick wall, too.
This light looks like a tank.


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> My light that is on top in the picture below is very similar but not identical
> These might both be one of a kind.


 

Hello, easilyled.

Yours & bf1's looks almost identical except the head bezel.


----------



## reptiles

*Re: Ti-Lights collectors --> ElektroLumens EDC titanium!*



octaf said:


> Yeah, I like the thick wall, too.
> This light looks like a tank.



This light could survive being run over by a tank. Amazing. 

=MM


----------



## reptiles

*Re: Hello Ti-Lights collectors - Chimera Mini*

Greetings, 

The Chimera Mini is one of my favorite lights and the one I EDC. 

The light is flat, warm-white LED, all titanium case and clip, has 16Gig USB flash drive, and 5 adjustable levels. It is rechargable via USB. 

Designed and built by Sabrewolf
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554

I believe it is still in production.

This one exhibits an experimental "raindrop" pattern which is my attempt at making it more unique. 

Regards, 

Mark 

The large raindrop in the center (under the tritium) is the switch


----------



## toby_pra

Very awesome pictures...:wave:


----------



## reptiles

*Re: Hello Ti-Lights collectors - Chimera Mini IN COLOR*

Greetings, 

I recently enlisted the services of Ruben Calo http://www.calocustomknives.com after seeing some of his spectacular work in flame anodizing and texturing titanium, to modify my second Chimera Mini. 

These are Ruben's pictures (posted with permission), as I am still waiting for the light to come back from South America. 

Hope you like them. When I get it back, I might powder coat it in clear gloss and return it to Sabrewolf to install the internals. 





















Regards, 

Mark


----------



## DM51

*Re: Hello Ti-Lights collectors - Chimera Mini IN COLOR*



reptiles said:


> I recently enlisted the services of Ruben Calo http://www.calocustomknives.com after seeing some of his spectacular work in flame anodizing and texturing titanium, to modify my second Chimera Mini.


Spectacular is the word! That is amazing - beautiful work!


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Hello Ti-Lights collectors - Chimera Mini IN COLOR*



DM51 said:


> Spectacular is the word! That is amazing - beautiful work!


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

Thanks reptiles, for the beautiful pic's.

Do you edc this unique item?

And what do you use it for, mostly ?

I'm curious. :wave:


----------



## reptiles

octaf said:


> Thanks reptiles, for the beautiful pic's.
> 
> Do you edc this unique item?
> 
> And what do you use it for, mostly ?
> 
> I'm curious. :wave:



Hi, I actually am still waiting for the color/textured light to get back to me. Ruben (flame artist) is located in Argentina. 

But I do carry a standard Chimera Mini. I use the USB flash drive to carry computer and network repair software, and occasionally movies or music. 

I'm involved in ham radio, emergency services, homeland security training, and find a myriad of uses everyday for the light. Since it is flat and easy to carry, its always with me. 

I'll probably carry the colorized version as well. In many ways it is better for EDC as I don't have to worry about everyday bumps or scratches. 

More photos are located here: http://www.calocustomknives.com/docs/galleryjewelry.htm


Thanks for your interest. 

=Mark


----------



## octaf

Hello, folks.

Completed Jet Ti Brothers.


----------



## Light11

Those Jetbeams look nice.


----------



## octaf

Thanks Light11.

Actually it's a lot of Ti-meats for the money.


----------



## EricMack

Nothing finer than big TB Sweetness!!


----------



## octaf

No doubt TB's one of the finest.

Thanks for the beautiful pic's, EricMack. :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

Time for some pic's. Gatlight beauty.


----------



## easilyled

The Gatlight and the trinity of JetBeams are very impressive indeed octaf. :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

Thanks, easilyled. 

Some more pic's of Gat beauty with traditional string instrument.

I think 12 columns of V3 goes well with the set of strings. :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

I'm intrigued about the instrument. What is it called and what are its origins?


----------



## octaf

It's instrument called Gayageum, and here's one of the youtube playing that string instrument. You can find many google searches. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo_O57ZBlFI


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> It's instrument called Gayageum, and here's one of the youtube playing that string instrument. You can find many google searches.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo_O57ZBlFI



Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## I'mGatMan!

For me, it would be the LS20, of which I have two. I have never found myself really attatched to my LS27. I find it too big to pocket easily, and too short to hold comfortably. It makes me feel like I'm missing something when I read all the love for that light. No doubt it's an amazing design. Someone tell me what I'm missing before I sell it!

Great pics of some amazing pieces here, people. Thanks for sharing. 

Great thread, Octaf!

Jason


----------



## octaf

I'mGatMan! said:


> For me, it would be the LS20, of which I have two. I have never found myself really attatched to my LS27. I find it too big to pocket easily, and too short to hold comfortably. It makes me feel like I'm missing something when I read all the love for that light. No doubt it's an amazing design. Someone tell me what I'm missing before I sell it!
> 
> Great pics of some amazing pieces here, people. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Great thread, Octaf!
> 
> Jason


 
Thanks Jason.

I have LS20 & LS27 myself. If you feel uncomfortable holding LS27 in your hand, then I suppose you have a really big hand. What I like about LS27 over LS20 is its beam, esp, low beam. And of course, LS20 is much better for pocket carry, or neck carry I suppose. :wave:


----------



## Foxfyre

Muyshondt Nautilus Ti. 

It's not a Spy 007, Chimera or a Gatlight but for some reason I just love the little thing more than just about any light I've ever had (except my old reliable HDS).

I hope that's not some sign that I'm coming unhinged :duh2:.

Lots of beautiful lights on this thread. Pardon my excessive salivation...


----------



## Kilovolt

The family grows ....


----------



## octaf

Foxfyre said:


> Muyshondt Nautilus Ti.
> 
> It's not a Spy 007, Chimera or a Gatlight but for some reason I just love the little thing more than just about any light I've ever had (except my old reliable HDS).
> 
> I hope that's not some sign that I'm coming unhinged :duh2:.
> 
> Lots of beautiful lights on this thread. Pardon my excessive salivation...


 
Having CR2 Ti Ion, I think I understand how you feel about Nautilus Ti.
I believe it's a wonderful light.

I love Ion, Raw, J2 as a neck carry light, just like a pendant. And it looks good, too, around your neck and on your body. Sometimes I go up to a size of Bitz Ti as a pendant. I suppose Nautilus and Bitz are about the same size. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf

Kilovolt said:


> The family grows ....


 
Thanks for sharing your pic's.

I wonder which one is your favorite Ti lite, excluding surefire Titan. :wave:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Soooo many NICE Lights in this thread!!* :naughty::twothumbs

The Titan has gone back to it's previous owner, but the rest remain. 
The Tri-V has replaced the 007 for EDC duty since I got it.

Tri-V, 007, SF Titan, Kuku427's "Fathead" EX10, & 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2


----------



## Kilovolt

octaf said:


> Thanks for sharing your pic's.
> 
> I wonder which one is your favorite Ti lite, excluding surefire Titan. :wave:


 

It's DST TLR because it's so slim that you can carry it very easily.


----------



## kaichu dento

Here's a couple titanium pics I took today.


----------



## scout24

Beautiful pics Kaichu Dento! Love the Sundrop. DaFab- The fat head EX-10 looks cool- first one I have seen a picture of. What reflector and emitter?


----------



## toby_pra

I am jealous DaFab! :twothumbs


----------



## octaf

scout24 said:


> Beautiful pics Kaichu Dento! Love the Sundrop. DaFab- The fat head EX-10 looks cool- first one I have seen a picture of. What reflector and emitter?


 
Hello, scout24,

Here's a sales thread for Fatty EX-10 Ti.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201540


----------



## octaf

kaichu dento said:


> Here's a couple titanium pics I took today.


 

Hey, Kaichu Dento.

Beautiful pic's of SD XR-U in harmony with Greens. 
Is the greens edible by the way? I guess I've got a sort of same vegis in my garden which I eat often.

cheers, :wave:


----------



## kaichu dento

octaf said:


> Hey, Kaichu Dento.
> 
> Beautiful pic's of SD XR-U in harmony with Greens.
> Is the greens edible by the way? I guess I've got a sort of same vegis in my garden which I eat often.
> 
> cheers, :wave:


I had to get some good shots to remember it by, as I just traded it for a Haiku! 

That's the same lettuce you'll eat if you come to the hot springs and we just started selling it in town at the farmers market. 

The greenhouse is good for taking pictures because there's so much light!


----------



## Per-Sev

McGizmo Haiku XP-G 2xAA


----------



## octaf

Very Looooooooooooong, Per-Sev.
If it's your EDC, how do you carry it ?


----------



## boss429

Is it really that copper color?


----------



## kaichu dento

The coloring is just the picture lighting, and I have no idea how he carries it unless he uses a rifle scabbard!


----------



## Zeruel

Great light to edc. Everyone will think he's happy to see them.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Zeruel said:


> Great light to edc. Everyone will think he's happy to see them.


 

LOL!!
Nice one!!!:laughing:


----------



## Per-Sev

Yes my 2xAA Haiku is my EDC and I have no problem carrying it clipped in my pocket. I just can't get comfortable with a short light I was glad Don offered this package it fits my needs perfect. It is 6 5/16'' long and weighs 4 3/4oz with two AA lithiums in it and the way Don does his three output levels I find that this is the only light I carry anymore so I put my Turbo and Preon back in there boxes for a back up but I doubt I will ever need them. And my Turbo is a 2xAA and my Preon is a 2xAAA so all I own are long lights.


----------



## Zeruel

My latest addition... besides waiting for the Volere AA.


----------



## octaf

Zeruel said:


> My latest addition... besides waiting for the Volere AA.


 
:huh:

Hey, Zeruel.
What is this Ti piece? 482 out of 500 ?
I've never seen this, before.


----------



## Light11

octaf said:


> :huh:
> 
> Hey, Zeruel.
> What is this Ti piece? 482 out of 500 ?
> I've never seen this, before.


 
+1


----------



## Zeruel

Not too sure if anyone's interested seeing no one talks about this light.
I'll do a mini show-and-tell in a new thread in order not to go OT here.


----------



## kaichu dento

Zeruel said:


> Not too sure if anyone's interested seeing no one talks about this light.
> I'll do a mini show-and-tell in a new thread in order not to go OT here.


Make sure you give us a link here so we don't have to use the dreaded Search function!


----------



## octaf

Per-Sev said:


> Yes my 2xAA Haiku is my EDC and I have no problem carrying it clipped in my pocket. I just can't get comfortable with a short light I was glad Don offered this package it fits my needs perfect. It is 6 5/16'' long and weighs 4 3/4oz with two AA lithiums in it and the way Don does his three output levels I find that this is the only light I carry anymore so I put my Turbo and Preon back in there boxes for a back up but I doubt I will ever need them. And my Turbo is a 2xAA and my Preon is a 2xAAA so all I own are long lights.


 
I understand some people prefer long light and feel comfortable with. I tend to be fond of shorter and smaller lights. So, CR123 & CR2 lights mostly, or 1AA sized lights at longest.


----------



## Zeruel

octaf said:


> :huh:
> 
> Hey, Zeruel.
> What is this Ti piece? 482 out of 500 ?
> I've never seen this, before.





Light11 said:


> +1





kaichu dento said:


> Make sure you give us a link here so we don't have to use the dreaded Search function!



Ok guys, it's here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Zeruel said:


> My latest addition... besides waiting for the Volere AA.


 
That is the best one yet of the _Wormfire. Quite a collection!_

Here are a few of mine





The rest is ti below in the lights save the DeCree & D-Mini limited (brass).
The Benchmade Shoki is ti, g10 & rosewood.
apologies for the poor photos.






Misplaced the knife & light thread


----------



## octaf

Nice Pic's, Chauncey Gardner !

Thanks for sharing. :wave:


----------



## octaf

Zeruel opened my eye on this Ti light.
So, I blame Zeruel ! , :devil:

I am quite surprised - pleasantly - with the quality build of this light.
And the price is quite a shock, too.  happy shock !

When Jetbeam's Ti showed on the market, I thought it was quite fresh appearance on the scene, including quality & the price.
I would imagine 3 times higher price of Jetbeam, or more, if TB or MM built the Ti light of that size. I'm not saying that TB's or MM's are overpriced. I own TB & MM, and I know the differences and they are totally worth it. 

Now, getting Fireworm F1 is less than half the price of Jetbeam Ti. And it is made of Grade4 Ti. Can swap the LED modules of surefire C, P compatible. You have plenty of choices of getting modules. They made it as 500 limited version. I guess there could be demand more than 500. Just my guess. I like it a lot & I believe this F1 can be a hard-use gear rather than shelf queen. :wave:

cheers,


----------



## taewoopa

Good to see you here again !
FireWorms are another sweetnessssssssssssss.


----------



## Zeruel

Nice worm you got there, Octaf. :naughty:


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> Good to see you here again !


 
Same here, Bro !




taewoopa said:


> FireWorms are another sweetnessssssssssssss.


 
Sure, it is.
I bet you've got it by now. 
cheers,


----------



## kaichu dento

Okay, except for the clip, nothing but titanium here!


----------



## Zeruel

kaichu dento said:


> Okay, except for the clip, nothing but titanium here!



Lies! I see some rubber! :nana:
Nice group... all that one ever needs.


----------



## octaf

Hello folks.
I know many of you are starlin gear collectors.
So, I'd like to ask you whether the logo on Ti in the pic's is starlin gear logo, or not ?


----------



## chipwillis




----------



## donn_

Titanium Mulch! That's got to be a first.

To be fair, you should post a photo of your wife's shoe collection. Then we would know the _true_ value of your light collection.


----------



## easilyled

Excellent collection chipwillis. :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1

Sweet Mr. C.....


----------



## octaf

Wow, lots of Ti's. Huge $ on the ground ! :devil:


----------



## FrogmanM

Xmas in July! You have quite the collection Mr. ChipWillis. :bow:

-Mayo


----------



## taewoopa

TB and PhotonFanatic Lights.


----------



## octaf

Nice pic's, taewoopa !!!

Of course, beautiful lights & Anso creation. 

cheers,


----------



## octaf

Got some new looks on my Ku's trio.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures taewoopa and what a magnificent knife. 

I really like that trio octaf, they look super especially with the new Moddoo clips. :twothumbs


----------



## mossyoak

octaf said:


> Hello folks.
> I know many of you are starlin gear collectors.
> So, I'd like to ask you whether the logo on Ti in the pic's is starlin gear logo, or not ?



No, starlingear has a thicker gear around the S and this has the compass points, I can't remember who's logo that is but I've seen it before.


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> Very nice pictures taewoopa and what a magnificent knife.


 
_It is, indeed._




easilyled said:


> I really like that trio octaf, they look super especially with the new Moddoo clips. :twothumbs


 
_I really like your new Avatar._
_It is meant for you. :thumbsup:_


----------



## taewoopa

easilyled said:


> Very nice pictures taewoopa and what a magnificent knife.



Thanks for your compliment I do hope my collection would be more easilyled.



octaf said:


> Got some new looks on my Ku's trio.



What a trio.. ! You have hid many things from me , right ?


----------



## octaf

mossyoak said:


> No, starlingear has a thicker gear around the S and this has the compass points, I can't remember who's logo that is but I've seen it before.


 
Hello, mossyoak

Thanks for chiming on this.
And please let me know if you happen to remember who's logo it is. :wave:


----------



## mossyoak

octaf said:


> Hello, mossyoak
> 
> Thanks for chiming on this.
> And please let me know if you happen to remember who's logo it is. :wave:



the company is Suncor Stainless, which ironically makes titanium sailboat hardware.


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> What a trio.. ! You have hid many things from me , right ?


 
Nah, you've seen these of mine before, but w/o clips at that time.


----------



## taewoopa

octaf said:


> Nah, you've seen these of mine before, but w/o clips at that time.



What made of Clips ? Ti ?? or SS ?


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> What made of Clips ? Ti ?? or SS ?


 
These are 6al-4v Titanium clips made by Moddoo.

Here's sale thread by Ku.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=227967

I think you can still get your Ti clips for your Volere. 


cheers,


----------



## octaf

I forgot to mention that screws are also Ti, special orders by Ku. 

cheers,


----------



## octaf

mossyoak said:


> the company is Suncor Stainless, which ironically makes titanium sailboat hardware.


 

Hey, mossyoak.

I visited their website and wow, it is their logo indeed.
The Ti biner in my pic's is made in Ukraine, so I assume that they just imported it, and put their logo in there.
Thanks a lot for your infos.


----------



## bf1

Beautiful lights as well as your photos.


----------



## karlthev

octaf, what light do you have in the middle of your photo? LOve the cross-hatching!:twothumbs


Karl


----------



## McGizmo

octaf said:


> Hello folks.
> I know many of you are starlin gear collectors.
> So, I'd like to ask you whether the logo on Ti in the pic's is starlin gear logo, or not ?



That logo is Suncor's logo. I was working for them at the time and this is a Ti-biner that was made for Suncor by a company in the Ukrane. This was my design and I even went to the trouble of getting a provisional patent on it. Unfortunately it took for ever to get from prototypes to a small production run and the provisional patent expired, I ran out of interest and resources, left Suncor and got involved in LED flashlights.

Pre-production Proto:


----------



## ninemm

Nice looking Biner. I'd for one.


----------



## McGizmo

I missed Mossyoak's post, my bad. I didn't need to chime in here.  :wave:


----------



## mossyoak

McGizmo said:


> I missed Mossyoak's post, my bad. I didn't need to chime in here.  :wave:



It's always nice to have more history to stuff, I thought you designed some stuff for them.


----------



## taewoopa

Mystery solved !


----------



## DaFABRICATA

McGizmo Sapphire with an twist...






 Now sporting a neutral XP-E


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> Beautiful lights as well as your photos.


 
Thanks, B :wave:


----------



## octaf

karlthev said:


> octaf, what light do you have in the middle of your photo? LOve the cross-hatching!:twothumbs
> 
> 
> Karl


 

Hello, Karl.

All three lights here are made by kuku427.
From left to right;
1. Titanium EX10, but with bigger head, they call it fatty EX10
2. Titanium D10, exactly same as D10, but Ti
3. Volere Ti by ku.

Only 12 or so made - Ti D10 & fatty Ti EX10,
and about 40 made - Ti Volere.

Ti clips are made by Moddoo, recently.


----------



## octaf

McGizmo said:


> That logo is Suncor's logo. I was working for them at the time and this is a Ti-biner that was made for Suncor by a company in the Ukrane. This was my design and I even went to the trouble of getting a provisional patent on it. Unfortunately it took for ever to get from prototypes to a small production run and the provisional patent expired, I ran out of interest and resources, left Suncor and got involved in LED flashlights.
> 
> Pre-production Proto:


 

Wow, Don.

It is something good that I now know that it is your original design. :twothumbs
To bad that this Titanium Biner is not named after you, like other small McGizmo clips. :shrug:

I always had been wondering about this Ti biner, and at last, I ordered it from Berkeley Point, and it was about their last one in stock.

I received and saw this strange logo, seemed nothing to do with Berkeley point, so I emailed and ask them what this logo was.

They said they do not have a clue on this.

Then I posted it up here, and all I could think of was "Starlin Gear".

Now, thanks to Mossyoak, I found what logo it was, and thanks to you, Don, I know that it is your design.

I'm very happy, now.


----------



## octaf

McGizmo said:


> I missed Mossyoak's post, my bad. I didn't need to chime in here.  :wave:


 
Thank you, Don. It makes world of difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> Mystery solved !


 
That's right, taewoopa.
I know you own lots of starlin gear and said "no" in the beginning. 

I had my interests in this Ti biner, but never really knew how big it was.

And when I received it, wow I was shocked. (nearly size of my iphone) 

Not for key chain ring, or any cute operation. 

But, I like it anyway, so I'll find my way to make good use out of it.


----------



## taewoopa

octaf said:


> That's right, taewoopa.
> I know you own lots of starlin gear and said "no" in the beginning.
> 
> I had my interests in this Ti biner, but never really knew how big it was.
> 
> And when I received it, wow I was shocked. (nearly size of my iphone)
> 
> Not for key chain ring, or any cute operation.
> 
> But, I like it anyway, so I'll find my way to make good use out of it.




*Nice and very practical key holder !*


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> *Nice and very practical key holder !*


 

:naughty:


----------



## 65535

Actually I used mine for a keyholder for quite awhile. It was really convenient when I went out to do woodwork at school and hung my keys on a cabinet door knob, most clips weren't big enough to fit over the knob. It turned out to be pretty nice, now I use a D22 carabiner, and am considering (the ill advised) purchase of a Droid Biner.


----------



## octaf

65535 said:


> Actually I used mine for a keyholder for quite awhile. It was really convenient when I went out to do woodwork at school and hung my keys on a cabinet door knob, most clips weren't big enough to fit over the knob. It turned out to be pretty nice, now I use a D22 carabiner, and am considering (the ill advised) purchase of a Droid Biner.


 
Hmm, nice.

I was in search for the D22 Ti biner, too.
Not the big one, but small one.


----------



## octaf

DaFABRICATA said:


> McGizmo Sapphire with an twist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sporting a neutral XP-E



Very nice mod, DaFab !
I suppose you've done it yourself !
Is it much brighter than the original now ?

cheers,


----------



## octaf

XP-E R2 drop-in w/smooth reflector & XR-E R2 drop-in w/OP reflector in my Fireworm F1 Titanium Host.

As many said, it seems that smooth reflector with XP-E, or XP-G LED doesn't mean that much.

I'll post some beamshot when possible.


----------



## octaf

Here's beamshot of these two.

XP-E w/smooth reflector (stock) & XR-E w/OP (deal extreme cheap module).

XR-E w/OP is much brighter and it out-throws the stock one.


----------



## taewoopa

*Titanium 47ers*..


----------



## octaf

What a family you've got there !
Thank for sharing your beautiful pic's.

Do you like 47 lights better than Fenix lights, in general? :wave:


----------



## taewoopa

Here are pics of my recent acquisition.
It is EDC-Titanium from Elektrolumens.

It is beautiful and heavy , Ti though.


----------



## easilyled

The Ti Elektrolumens EDC looks great JJ.
Which led is inside it and what battery configuration is it?


----------



## taewoopa

easilyled said:


> The Ti Elektrolumens EDC looks great JJ.
> Which led is inside it and what battery configuration is it?



L.E is Cree MCE LED ( around 900 Lumens) and a 18650 Lithium battery is needed .


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> Here are pics of my recent acquisition.
> It is EDC-Titanium from Elektrolumens.
> 
> It is beautiful and heavy , Ti though.


 
Hey, taewoopa.

This wayne's light looks much much better than the older version. :twothumbs

And the custom Ti tail switch is a super duper ! :thumbsup:

Now, you make me wanna order one. :devil:

cheers,


----------



## octaf

Here's previous version of Ti-EDC by wayne.
Pic's from reptiles' post.
Actually, not much changes, but it looks really different and modern. :wave:


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> Hey, taewoopa.
> This wayne's light looks much much better than the older version.....



Yes I really like the styling on this one. Also the tail-switch is recessed so that it can tail-stand which is always a big plus for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_

My two latest Ti lights:

















McLuxIII Ti XR19-C-XP-G and Zeno Cube XP-G.


----------



## octaf

donn_ said:


> My two latest Ti lights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McLuxIII Ti XR19-C-XP-G and Zeno Cube XP-G.


 
Hi, Donn

Thanks for sharing beautiful pic's. 

1. Is XP-G going well with McR19? I thought it matches better with McR20.

2. How do you like your Cube? Build, usability, material, etc...


----------



## donn_

Hi CW,

I already answered this, but the post was cast off into the ether by the balky database.

The Ti Cube is just as stoutly built as my previously owned SS model. Thick-walled and much heavier than I expected, while not quite as heavy as the SS.

My only complaint is the mirror-polish finish it came with. It was a fingerprint magnet, but I fixed it with a session with ScotchBrite. It's now a nice and practical satin finish.

The XP-G makes all the difference in the world for the XR19-C. I had a stock model in the past, and it had the worst beam of any McGizmo Ti I've owned. With an XP-G and a goosed high level, it's a whole different light.


----------



## octaf

I know a few posts had vanished from the data base.

Thank you Donn for re-writing it. 

I know you didn't do copy&paste. :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

Some TB / Erin / McGizmo action....lovecpf


----------



## octaf

Hey, toby !

Very attractive A1 combination. :thumbsup:

Orange paracord makes it even better.

cheers,


----------



## taewoopa

*PhotonFanatic lights.*

*



*

*



*


----------



## kaichu dento

taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful lights and nice photography! :twothumbs


----------



## taewoopa

kaichu dento said:


> Beautiful lights and nice photography! :twothumbs


 
Thanks a mil. for your compliment .


----------



## TITANER

Hi taewoopa,thanks for you beautiful pics.I just saw these pics in another thread ,these flashlights are really so cool :thumbsup:.
Here are some of my collections:


----------



## TITANER

octaf said:


> Does anybody know how many of Ra Ti Twisty were made ?
> Just a question !


 Wow ,it is so interesting,looks very beautiful and comfortable.


----------



## TITANER

octaf said:


> Hello Ti Folks !


 Very cool,great surface treatment technology:thumbsup:.


----------



## TITANER

bf1 said:


> *"TB Ti 38mm" - One of a kind! *


 Beautiful color,small body with a rather big head,excellent design.What'more it looks very comfortable


----------



## TITANER

Kilovolt said:


> The family grows ....


 Wow ,i like the middle one in the first line.


----------



## chipwillis

TITANER said:


> Beautiful color,small body with a rather big head,excellent design.What'more it looks very comfortable


 

I own this light now and it is sweet.


----------



## octaf

Hello, TITANER

Are these Horus lights still in production?


cheers, 



TITANER said:


> Hi taewoopa,thanks for you beautiful pics.I just saw these pics in another thread ,these flashlights are really so cool :thumbsup:.
> Here are some of my collections:


----------



## TITANER

Sorry ,there did't produce for several years.


----------



## TITANER

chipwillis said:


> I own this light now and it is sweet.


Guy, you are very lucky.


----------



## octaf

TITANER said:


> Sorry ,there did't produce for several years.


 
Then, you've got a good collection of Horus Ti's !


----------



## TITANER

octaf said:


> Then, you've got a good collection of Horus Ti's !


 Thanks ,yes,i also think so .


----------



## taewoopa

*Steve Ku*'s hidden Titanium Light ( shown on his facebook before) - *18650 Thrower*.

Use 18650 Rechargeable Battery and SMO reflector used for throwing.


----------



## taewoopa

*Adding one more pic showing Ku's new D10 .
( I installed NiteCore D11 unit ).
*


----------



## easilyled

Very nice taewoopa, you have a collection of very elusive, difficult to obtain lights that are very attractive. :thumbsup:

I'd be interested to see a picture of your entire Ti collection together, assuming that there's enough room for it all in one photograph.


----------



## taewoopa

easilyled said:


> Very nice taewoopa, you have a collection of very elusive, difficult to obtain lights that are very attractive. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd be interested to see a picture of your entire Ti collection together, assuming that there's enough room for it all in one photograph.



Thanks a lot for your constant kind comment , 

I don't have proper display area for taking a picture of whole lights at once.

But, I will try , not sure though ..:thinking:


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> *Steve Ku*'s hidden Titanium Light ( shown on his facebook before) - *18650 Thrower*.
> 
> Use 18650 Rechargeable Battery and SMO reflector used for throwing.


 
:huh:, Oh man.

I finally found myself a reason to join the faceboonk !!! 

Congrats on getting this rare Ti's. :twothumbs 

Steve's Ti is always a top notch.


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> *Adding one more pic showing Ku's new D10 .*
> *( I installed NiteCore D11 unit ).*


 
Did insert from D11 work alright ?

Any adjustment necessary ?


----------



## taewoopa

octaf said:


> Did insert from D11 work alright ?
> 
> Any adjustment necessary ?


 
It works well , but 0.5 mm reduction on Piston is critically needed.


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> It works well , but 0.5 mm reduction on Piston is critically needed.


 
Does that mean you actually need to shorten the piston by 0.5 mm ?

Wow, did you do it yourself, or asked Steve to do the job for you ? 

Or, let me guess, I bet that you ordered an extra piston...


----------



## taewoopa

octaf said:


> Does that mean you actually need to shorten the piston by 0.5 mm ?
> 
> Wow, did you do it yourself, or asked Steve to do the job for you ?
> 
> Or, let me guess, I bet that you ordered an extra piston...


 
Definitely I did it myself.. it is easy job 

Just grind open ended area on sand paper .. that it ! 

Shortened 0.5 mm poston allow it work well enough ..


----------



## octaf

taewoopa said:


> Just grind open ended area on sand paper .. that it !
> 
> Shortened 0.5 mm poston allow it work well enough ..


 

I bet grinding 0.5 mm of titanium off the end on sand paper by hand is a quite a bit of work, and much concentration involved. I guess you've done a good job by yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## jch79

taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



taewoopa-
Amazing collection of Fred's lights! 
:twothumbs john


----------



## taewoopa

jch79 said:


> taewoopa-
> Amazing collection of Fred's lights!
> :twothumbs john


 
Thanks a lot for your compliment, John.


----------



## octaf

Ti triangular shaped ring piece for connection w/neck chain I've done myself lately.
Steve Ku's 38DD is a wonderful looking pendant, but I didn't really know how to make a nice necklace out of it in terms of hooking it up with neck chain, or piece of cordage. Then, I decided to make a connector ring for it - triangular shaped - with 1.6mm diameter 6al-4v Ti piece. After a few trial and error, this came out quite alright, at least for me.


----------



## Death's Head

My one and only.


----------



## octaf

Death's Head said:


> My one and only.



Your one and only - Mac's Tri EDC looks awesome !
I own the regular EDC, but not this one.
Does this one take 18350 ?


----------



## Death's Head

Yes it does. I have one in there right now.


----------



## octaf

Some more pic's of 38DD w/custom ring.


----------



## easilyled

Your custom ring is very nicely done octaf :thumbsup:


----------



## precisionworks

> If you have to let go every Ti light you have, but one.
> 
> What would that one of your Ti's be ?



McG Ti PD-S


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## octaf

Wow, toby, you've gone to the highest end possible !!!

Thanks for sharing your wonderful pic's ~


----------



## octaf

My second trinity of lights since Jetbeams.


----------



## octaf

And here's my first Jet-Trinity.

cheers,


----------



## toby_pra

Very cool trinitys


----------



## bf1

Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## houtex




----------



## emu124

McGizmo XR19-C


----------



## toby_pra

nice collectors item


----------

